# SENDAI MOTOR SHOW JAPAN R35 GTR SKYLINE PICTURES + MORE



## Toky0-2u (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out the latest pictures of the R35 GTR Skyline at the Sendai Motor Show, Japan.

Sendai motor show 2007


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Do they actually call it an "R35 Skyline" ?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no its simply called the GTR

skyline purists call it the GTR35

but according to nissan its not a skyline because in japan they have the g35 g37 which is badged as a skyline, but htere is no GTR trim line available


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> no its simply called the GTR
> 
> skyline purists call it the GTR35
> 
> but according to nissan its not a skyline because in japan they have the g35 g37 which is badged as a skyline, but htere is no GTR trim line available


lol sorry, I was being sarcastic, yes I know its known as the "Nissan GT-R" and it is more of a skyline than the V35/37 cause they have different body cues, non turbo VQ engines and doesn't even come a GTR spec.. and seem more like a sorta Z33 version.

Atleast the GT-R has the same RB engine, Forced Induction, famed tail lights and a GTR badge. 
:idhitit:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

XenoVibe said:


> lol sorry, I was being sarcastic, yes I know its known as the "Nissan GT-R" and it is more of a skyline than the V35/37 cause they have different body cues, non turbo VQ engines and doesn't even come a GTR spec.. and seem more like a sorta Z33 version.
> 
> Atleast the GT-R has the same RB engine, Forced Induction, famed tail lights and a GTR badge.
> :idhitit:


i hope your kidding again about the new GTR having the RB engine... since it doesnt.... the new GTR is sporting a VQ engine


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> i hope your kidding again about the new GTR having the RB engine... since it doesnt.... the new GTR is sporting a VQ engine


whoops, no I was refering to the past GTRs.. blahh coherentness but uh does this mean discontinuation of the RB engines..? 
Or atleast no Newer Generation RB Blocks?

whoops, got myself ass-backwards there, thinking of the past GTRs.. blahh coherentness. I feel retarded now :fluffy:

but I wonder if this mean discontinuation of the RB engines..? 
Or atleast no Newer Generation RB Blocks and Possibly more sexy V8 VQ45DETT engines like TopSecret/Smoky Nagata's "CV35 Skyline" ?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well they havent been building RB's for quite sometime now, at least 4yrs... so i dont think we will see many new blocks...

and im not sure about the V8 VQ45... as the GTR is running the VR38DETT V6

and it will be some time before we start seeing modded up GTR's around, at least compared to the RB26


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Shadao said:


> well they havent been building RB's for quite sometime now, at least 4yrs... so i dont think we will see many new blocks...
> 
> and im not sure about the V8 VQ45... as the GTR is running the VR38DETT V6
> 
> and it will be some time before we start seeing modded up GTR's around, at least compared to the RB26


Yeah, I suppose.. but the Nissan GT-R just doesn't give me that same sexual stimulation that I get from the R32 GT-R and the R34.  

Not that I wouldn't enjoy getting one free, I doubt I'd ever buy one in this life time unless it came mad cheap or I got to rebuild it for myself/a company. Though being in Canada thats not going to happen.


----------

